# After Effects "Levels" auf Deutsch



## chell (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe hier die deutsche Version von Adobe After Effects und versuche ein englisches Tutorial nachzuvollziehen. Normalerweise sind die Effekte ja einfach an der selben Stelle, doch scheint im Tutorial eine frühere Version von After Effects verwendet worden zu sein. Kann mir jemand daher sagen, wie der Effekt "Levels" auf Deutsch heißt?

Danke im Vorraus!

chell


----------



## SinK (1. Juni 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, müsste es sich dabei um den Filter Anpassen --> Tonwertkorrektur handeln!
greetz


----------



## goela (2. Juni 2005)

AE kann man auch auf Englisch schalten! Einfach mit *AfterFX.exe -L EN*


----------

